# Bahamas - Atlantis



## mdurette (Apr 4, 2016)

Planning a 4 night trip in the fall to Atlantis.    I will put in an OGS with II, but am 99% sure it won't match without preference.

So, I'm looking to pay OOP for this one.   I have checked rentals, but most are for 7 nights and pricing about the same as me just paying directly.

I would be willing to sit through a presentation if the deal was right.  But, I can't seem to find any online.    Does anyone know if they are available?


Also, any other tid-bits of info would be appreciated!


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 4, 2016)

ebay is going to have the best prices for fall Harborside rentals.  

I just checked direct for October a small 1 br for 4 nights is $1532.  The larger 1 br is $2124 and the 2 br (lock off) is $3566.

They don't have discounted packages for attending presentations.


----------



## IuLiKa (Apr 4, 2016)

How is the weather in the fall? I am considering late September..


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 4, 2016)

IuLiKa said:


> How is the weather in the fall? I am considering late September..



It's a hit or miss. End of September is towards the height of rainy season. I would do end of October.


----------



## hjtug (Apr 4, 2016)

Seaport104 said:


> It's a hit or miss. End of September is towards the height of rainy season. I would do end of October.



Here are the historical averages: http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?location=BFXX0005


----------



## Helios (Apr 6, 2016)

mdurette said:


> Planning a 4 night trip in the fall to Atlantis.    I will put in an OGS with II, but am 99% sure it won't match without preference.
> 
> So, I'm looking to pay OOP for this one.   I have checked rentals, but most are for 7 nights and pricing about the same as me just paying directly.
> 
> ...



FYI - Several of the amenities may be closed during the fall, including pools.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks All:   This is a quick long weekend trip with potentially up to 5 other families.   Staying together would be difficult searching for a TS.    

But FWIW, if anyone else is looking for a quick getaway, we found a great option that didn't break the bank.

Comfort Suites that has a $150 per night room special, includes free breakfast and full access to Atlantis at no cost.    Found a flight for $123 going there (working on the one to return).     So far....working out well.

Side Note:  I have heard many cruisers use this hotel while in port.   The cruise lines charge a huge amount of money for Atlantis shore excursions.   People simple reserve one night, check-in and get their wristbands and never use the room.    I can see how this would work to save some money.

Also, thanks for the heads up regarding pool closures.   Will check it out, but with the gang I have going...even if one pool and one slide were open, they would be ok


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 7, 2016)

The prices are low.  I just looked at the site.  They don't include these charges which are payable on arrival:


> *Not included*  7.5 % VAT, 10.75 % City tax, US$ 22.15 service charge per person per night.



So if the price is $140 a night you would be looking at $219 per night for 2 ($876) or $263 per night if you have 2 adults and two kids ($1052).  

I think the rooms are around 300 square feet.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 7, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> The prices are low.  I just looked at the site.  They don't include these charges which are payable on arrival:
> 
> 
> So if the price is $140 a night you would be looking at $219 per night for 2 ($876) or $263 per night if you have 2 adults and two kids ($1052).
> ...





One of the other families mentioned this to me today...need to research a bit.  I know when I was pricing items out for "in Atlantis" the service charges quoted there in the reservation were almost $1,000 for 4 nights.   On my  to-do list!


Update:   Ok, I called and talked to central reservation line and the resort itself to confirm the fine print on my reservation that states for each adult and additional $22.15 per day for energy fee and housekeeping.   2 adults x 4 days = $177.20.    Both state that is included in my total cost of the room which was $886.70 which included $286.70 taxes and fees charge.      Total cost of room about $221 per night....but still well below what "on-site" is at this time.   (of course, specials may come up....still time to go)

All I'm looking for is a clean/safe spot to rest for the night.   Still keeping my eye open for something better.     The problem I'm running into with a TS rental for Harborside is we are going thurs - mon and they don't offer Thursday check-in.    So, I'm either stuck renting for 2 weeks or finding 1 night somewhere else.


----------



## deh333 (Apr 9, 2016)

Some interesting options on AirBnB


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 9, 2016)

AirBnB won't come with admission to Atlantis.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 10, 2016)

Another update on my original reservation.    AAA rate now down to $135/night.     4 nights, with fees, breakfast and Atlantis is down to $815.  (family of 3).   

I still think is a pretty good score.


----------

